# Breeders in IL



## Jeana (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew of any breeders in IL, I live south of Chicago.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew of any breeders in IL, I live south of Chicago.[/B]



Hi!
Here are a few breeders:

Biancalana Maltese Carol McKissack
Westmont, IL (630) 964-3436

Seabreeze Maltese Sandy Bingham-Porter
Charleston, IL (217) 345-7571
http://www.seabreezepetitepens.com

Daryl Martin
(847) 432-9314
Park, IL

Cheryl Filson Cher-Chien Maltese
Aurora, IL 
(630) 906-1741
[email protected]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't forget:

Tammy Hauptman
Tamar's Maltese
14892 Waterman Road
DeKalb, IL 60115
815-758-3074

http://www.jvlnet.com/~thauptman/


----------

